# أريد المساعدة في كيفية ربط Live video stream لنظام اتصالات عبر استخدام برنامج ADS



## باشمتصل (7 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
:11:
الإخوة الأعزاء أقوم حالياً بمشروع تخرج يخص تقنية UWB وأنا الآن في طور محاكاة النظام ولكن واجهتني مشكلة في كيفية ربط live video stream للنظام بمعنى أني لا أريد أن أربط في نظام المحاكاة simulation فقط مولد نبضات عشوائي وأراقب حالة الموجة بل أريد إرسال موجة فيديو حقيقية.
أنا أستخدم برنامج ADS وهو اختصار لـ (advanced design system) ولم أعرف الطريقة لربط فيديو من الحاسوب إلى البرنامج
أرجو ممن لديه خبرة :31: في هذا البرنامج أن يفيدني لأن الوقت بالنسبة لي أصبح حرجا:32:
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

